# Wanted car lift Jebel ali gardens to silicon oasis



## justforraghu (Mar 20, 2011)

Can anyone help me out to find a car pool or some private transport company who picks and drops from Jebel ali gardens (residence) to Silicon oasis (work place).

thanks in advance.

Raghu


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Look for car lifts on Dubizzle, you'll have better luck there.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

You can make arrangements with a regular taxi driver to pick you up every day to take you to and from work, and negotiate a weekly fare.


----------

